# Tandem Rally 3/24 in Hurricane, UT



## 1bike2souls (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi all,
I am proposing an informal tandem gathering on March 24-26 in Hurricane Utah. This is during the Hurricane MTB Festival. Seems like it could be a good opportunity to create some tandem community, enjoy many riding options, and also be a part of a bigger gathering. Having run events in the past, I do not want to turn this into a big production. I do envision paying the registration fee for the Festival and participating in the planned Festival events alongside single bikes, but hopefully with a dozen other tandem teams! It would be great fun to share stories, ride together, trade tips, and camp/hotel together in some springtime sunshine.

I imagine there is some great road riding there as well for roadie teams and certainly want to welcome all abilities/riding styles.

This is a tentative plan for us, and, I want to put the idea out there.
best,
sam


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

1bike2souls said:


> Hi all,
> I am proposing an informal tandem gathering on March 24-26 in Hurricane Utah. This is during the Hurricane MTB Festival. Seems like it could be a good opportunity to create some tandem community, enjoy many riding options, and also be a part of a bigger gathering. Having run events in the past, I do not want to turn this into a big production. I do envision paying the registration fee for the Festival and participating in the planned Festival events alongside single bikes, but hopefully with a dozen other tandem teams! It would be great fun to share stories, ride together, trade tips, and camp/hotel together in some springtime sunshine.
> 
> I imagine there is some great road riding there as well for roadie teams and certainly want to welcome all abilities/riding styles.
> ...


I've been looking at this event as a possible venue to bring the demo trailer. It looks like a fun event, but how are the trails with respect to tandems?
Also, don't know if you know or not, but there's a Tandem Mountain Bikes page on FB, if you partake in such things.


----------



## 1bike2souls (Jul 18, 2014)

TandemNut said:


> I've been looking at this event as a possible venue to bring the demo trailer. It looks like a fun event, but how are the trails with respect to tandems?
> Also, don't know if you know or not, but there's a Tandem Mountain Bikes page on FB, if you partake in such things.


Thanks for info Alex. (I have yet to successfully utilize FB.)

I have not ridden in Hurricane, so cannot speak to the trails. It seems like there are a few good reviews from tandem teams and the maps include lots of moderately difficult trails, not just black diamonds. An alternate location would be Moab on the same dates.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

We enjoyed riding Hurricane on our tandem and would be interested in such a gathering.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

1bike2souls said:


> Hi all,
> I am proposing an informal tandem gathering on March 24-26 in Hurricane Utah. This is during the Hurricane MTB Festival. Seems like it could be a good opportunity to create some tandem community, enjoy many riding options, and also be a part of a bigger gathering. Having run events in the past, I do not want to turn this into a big production. I do envision paying the registration fee for the Festival and participating in the planned Festival events alongside single bikes, but hopefully with a dozen other tandem teams! It would be great fun to share stories, ride together, trade tips, and camp/hotel together in some springtime sunshine.
> 
> I imagine there is some great road riding there as well for roadie teams and certainly want to welcome all abilities/riding styles.
> ...


Hi there....NOT a tandem rider but ride with some friends that are. They run (own?) the Tandemonium FB page. https://www.facebook.com/tandemoniumbikes/?fref=ts

Anyway, they went out to ride the Hurricane area with us this past May and as with every place else they ride, there did just fine. We rode Guacamole, Gooseberry Mesa and the JEM Trail w/o any issues. I know they've been back on their own since then as well. As somebody that goes out there 2-3 times a year, I would guess than aside from the Boy Scout Trails, which has a bunch of tight switchbacks, tandems can ride pretty much anywhere out there.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

We would likely be interested in joining for this


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Sure, I had just discussed going to the festival with my wife, and we had decided not to go (on our single bikes). Now You guys want to take your tandems out there......Hmmm.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Saw this on the Tandemonium FB page....wife and I are looking at attending. THought it was worth a bump....

MR


----------



## 1bike2souls (Jul 18, 2014)

As the creator of this thread, I am sad to say we won't be able to make it to Hurricane for the festival. My teammate/wife will be out of the country, and my work schedule precludes me from attending solo. Dang it! I was so excited. I hope others are able to attend and we both look forward to future opportunities to get together a gaggle of tandems.

sam


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

We're looking for a destination for the first week in April. Moab, Fruita, Hurricane... Not up to organizing but ready to jump on anyone's bandwagon


----------

